# Dufour 3800 (31ft)



## simple72 (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

Just came across one of these boats for sale at my Marina. I'm looking to step up to a 31ft racer cruiser but can't find much info on these. Also looking at the pearson 31-2 and the Tartan 3000. Btw, don't love the looks of the Dufour but the price seems right????

Rich


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Rich, you'll find more on the Dufours on the web, mainly in England and France. They never seemed to have a big presence in the US market, which also keeps their prices down (both when you buy it and when you sell it) but they seem to be generally well-built boats. Just not a leading name in the US market.


----------



## simple72 (May 8, 2006)

Turns out the Dufour was a piece of junk. The decks made me want to lay down and take a nap they were so soft. And that ancient looking volvo diesel freaked me out.

Traveled to Annapolis this weekend and put a deposit on the 1984 Tartan 3000. The quality still shows 25years later


----------



## dericstand (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dufour 31 location*

I'm going to look at a dufour 31 this week. Would love to know if it is the same one. Mine is in Brooklyn ny. Please let me know any info if this is the same boat. Thanks.


----------



## Petar (Nov 20, 2005)

Dufour 31 is an excellent boat although not very common in North America

I own one '79 and can only say the best about it for money spent on it.

do some review on sailnet to find out about it

petar


----------



## simple72 (May 8, 2006)

*Brooklyn 3800*

Yea it's in Gateway marina. Don't buy this boat for more than a grand or two. Major project and prob not worth it. There are a lot of nice boats out there just find a nice on and make a low offer. Times are tough you'll prob get what you want


----------

